# Redcliffe 13.5.07



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I got out of bed at 5.50am to see the palm trees in the neighbours yard blowing around a bit, seemed the forecast of 15-20k was correct. But as the car was already loaded from last night I figured a 20min drive was no big deal. When I arrived at Redcliffe there was one cold lonely bloke fishing off the rocks, he said he'd caught a couple of small bream and released them. There was a bit of a swell running and it was just past high tide, ten minutes and I'd setup and rolled the Swing the few meters to the waters edge. (The Supercheap converted trolly is great)
As usual it was a bit bumpier once on the water, I'd only been out a few mintes when I saw Paul setting up in the car park. We said our g'days and drifted apart at a fair rate on knots. I trolled a couple of hard body lures with no result except for some weed. Paddle back into the swell and wind and changed to plastics, (gulp curl tail) This got some action with a nice 43cm Squire, this was when I cursed myself for leaving the net in the car. I thought with the rougher conditions I'd go a bit lighter with the gear. Anyway 20lb leader allowed me to lift the fish in. A second drift over the same area (I lined up with a roller door on one of the beach houses) and bang, off went the gulp again, this time a 50cm fish. No net, bugger, so the gaff I'd carted around for the last six months finally got a go and I now had two nice fish. With the wind picking up a bit I told Paul I was heading in. I managed to snag a hard body on the reef but got it back. A great couple of hours. I was home washed the gear and showered by around 8.30ish.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice snapper John


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Nice fish John - what were you looking so concerned about?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

On ya John!
Nice fish mate, I hung around for another hour with out so much as a nibble.

The sea anchor worked a treat, slowed the drifts right down.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

JD,

A few mates and I decided to give Wello the once over and between the rain squalls and wind we managed a 38cm squire on prawns for the two hours on the water. Had to give it up after the wind picked up.

Back at the ramp one of the stink boats was sporting a 65cm snapper, so it would appear the bigger ones are out there - perhaps next weekend.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

AdrianK said:


> Nice fish John - what were you looking so concerned about?


G'day Adrian
Serious look for serious fish!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRE10yIAABjXgAAScAcEsFgAL+3+oCAAdRFPUzSGnqekGgGT1Gg1M1EYRqNoCPUNPQgF4UU9PVAvR2QS52hXii15yymcDSshji2lzERzqsEH5NmQTrPArKI8pDFy3xNUcifA4W7BBZlQ4WhcwcTZMTwN1kf5vRkGmytNnQzjGQV782qYoSx3Sx7F3JFOFCQETXTIgA==


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Great fis there John. Hope some of that size head sth soon.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done!

Smart move using the gaff! I have lost a couple of good fish on the final lift.
Redcliffe Peninsular has got me hooked...... don't even want to go anywhere else now!

cheers Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Well done John, pretty good in this crap weather.  cheers Brad


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

nice snapper there mate 

cheers mik


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done, JD!

You always seem to come home with a catch.
I've been landlocked with husband and fatherly duties but I suppose I couldn't have picked better weather for that.

Matt


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A good result John in tough conditions


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

JD said:


> serious fish!!!!!!! :roll:


Sure is! Good on ya for getting out there in those conditions, great reward for the effort.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Some serious dinner there JD, good work mate!!!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great fish JD, well done.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice job JD, They a pair of nice looking squire


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice one John!

I'm thinking of heading out there on Sunday morning if your keen to go for a trip.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey john what wiped that smile off your face in the photo?....Last I saw of you, you had a grin from ear to ear   . Telling me you were going to head back in, leaving me out in the bloody choppy sea.

So what colour curl tale did you use??? Nuclear chicken wasn't working for me this time.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Hey john what wiped that smile off your face in the photo?
> 
> So what colour curl tale did you use??? Nuclear chicken wasn't working for me this time.


Hi Paul
Just a bit weary I guess, I'm not a BIG photo person. 
Lure---Pumpkin-seed gulp 3" curl tail.

Three of us tried last night (Tuesday) in much the same conditions except the wind was not as bad. Alex got a nice squire 36cm to the fork, and that was it for the night. 7pm-9.30pm.

G'day Dan
Alex and I are thinking of a fish at Redcliffe on Sunday all things permitting. I'll give you and Paul a call. (Hey that ryhmes) 
Might be lucky and get a fish like Billybob!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

JD said:


> Hi Paul
> Just a bit weary I guess, I'm not a BIG photo person.
> Lure---Pumpkin-seed gulp 3" curl tail.
> Three of us tried last night (Tuesday) in much the same conditions except the wind was not as bad. Alex got a nice squire 36cm to the fork, and that was it for the night. 7pm-9.30pm.


Hey john I went out this morning, like a mill pond out there, didnt hit the water till 9.00 am. flicked a few plastics around shield street reef. There wasn't any takers so I decided to go in search of a reef about 1 km off scarborough. Its a bit hard to find without a GPS. I didn't find the exact spot but I did find a bit of rocky bottom, that was about 4-5 mtrs deep, with surrounding area being 6-7 mtrs deep. I ended up catching a 42cm squire and a couple under size (not bad for the middle of the day). Any way I might give it a go on Sunday morning again depending on the weather.

BTW There was a large mud crab swimming out there, about a km off shore?? tried to scope him/her up but it just dived before i could get the landing net under it. :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfkaSoMAADBfgAASUOXrMjSwEAq///6gMADG1DVPKaI9GkMhoNqZNPSMjxJ6mhU9JkaaAaGgAAAADUYTUI9EADJp6gNABoQA6jVSgCZeioCARIhi3G/F590a5pxOQhbfRupzS3goUZ726Meqqv5sK/BkTX+siqwgfSN1hh2WMvlZkaZDbYmKtiaT7DdUYJJB9GwQb0cEuhfvjLhakyjpdiwvjV7I6J9Ry1luObuOFwEl8ZDtI1gFlMqchimn8XIJyYJWhDMhLPoIzKQxzxMHXSUzqyZkepjIFQIplBI0wsW8Ly1i1nPeX/F3JFOFCQ+RpKgw


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> I decided to go in search of a reef about 1 km off scarborough. Its a bit hard to find without a GPS. I didn't find the exact spot but I did find a bit of rocky bottom, that was about 4-5 mtrs deep, with surrounding area being 6-7 mtrs deep.


If you mean the big reef system at Scarborough, then come along sunday... That's where I'm going, and it's pretty easy to see at low tide... It's out of the water! You can see it on google earth too.

JD - I'll speak to you about Sunday. Will be staying at Dean's place which is on that bend in Lansborough Ave, so will be walking over the road to the water


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Red do you still keep that pic in your wallet? :lol:

yeah I like turtles.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbA9mj0AACdfgAASUKWAGqRxEIo/7/7gMACkw1T0ao8FNP1TQaDaT1AZigGqeJqn6U9DUPUBoaPUNNDagNU9TNIAAAAAACAZesPtN/48aUlESrMh3XDI8ibNTlj5K2p3INSQ3Y8pIOs4/XDMr3RufQ/clQYpReGrXZTOCJzJrCOxQjUGEa6jFIKuV82PPCbPy6HdoO0ULUVgka5ooexwUrK3hEi2JO0uDAkhgb1WtsZDASdGFX6EUnRzQFtAz6iMkhHsq6CNkKAMF2j5YpiSZKF64/F3JFOFCQsD2aPQ


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Smile was even bigger when you successfully got the lure back


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

[/quote]

Nah, I swapped it for a picture of a baboon. At least now, when people ask me the same question: "What's that hairy thing?", it's a bit easier to explain.

[/quote]

Haha--good come back. You're nearly as funny as me. :roll:


----------

